# collection of my engines videos



## hobby (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This will be my engine album thread, I'll have still shots as well as videos of them running.
I'll add to it as I build more engines.

I use to use my built in camcorder on my computer to take video's of my projects, but that became a hassel, so I bought a small pocket camcorder, (flip video camcorder).
This makes it really nice to take videos with, so that's the reason for this thread being started.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the very first engine I built, took a lot of experimenting until I got it to finally run properly, but then it was all very new to me, so a lot of trial and error.







Here it is running at full steam, (well, not steam, but full air pressure, (air compressor))
This is a double acting engine.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEfyd3R3LOw[/ame]

Here is the second one, this is a single acting engine, the air enters and exits through a thru hole through the valves. This can run in either direction, depending on wich valve hole to apply air to.






Here it is putt puttin away. (putt puttin, yeh right...)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KKgNQpbSgI[/ame]

Ok....
 maybe not putt puttin, 

but this one sure putts along, Or should I say chug chug along.....






[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqiUNvSKUU4[/ame]

By the way that was my 3rd build, that engine taught me what not to do in designing the intake valve system, too much air pressure and the intake valve stays in the cylinder, so the pressure needs to be moderate, thats why the two different springs on the rockers, the exhaust is very light spring, and the intake is very heavy spring.

From there I redesigned the intake valving, to produce this, this runs absolutely superb, however my air compressor is starting to act up, so I can't run this engine for a video at this time, so for now I'll put the still photo of it up, and later I'll add the video for it in this thread.
















That engine was the best build yet until came along this one, 
same valving design but couple more cylinders added, and oh what the heck, throw the cylinders on a flat instead of a Vee, and what do you get...






It almost looks like something from that old show 'Space 1999' any way it is an engine,... or at least it runs like an engine...

The running in spurts is due to the excess of air leakage through out the whole assembly, this was before I learned about how to seal connections with loctite glues.

here it is running.

src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dbMcEhHjSdw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



that's all for now...
Have a great day..


----------



## winklmj (Nov 19, 2010)

That's way to many moving parts for my mind to comprehend. :bow:


----------



## 4156df (Nov 19, 2010)

Very nifty engines. It's interesting to see the design progression.
Dennis


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 19, 2010)

Very cool Hobby. You definitely have a style all of your own. I look forward to more videos.


----------



## hobby (Nov 19, 2010)

Pat J, Mike, Dennis, Kevin,

Thankyou for the nice compliments.

Have a great day...


----------



## robwilk (Nov 19, 2010)

Hobby 

There are some beautiful engines there thanks for showing them Thm:

Rob......


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 19, 2010)

Hobby,
Ditto on everyone else comments...very nice work :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Nov 19, 2010)

My favorite is definitely the last one! What a beautiful masterpiece very unique design! Good job!

-Blake.


----------



## hobby (Nov 20, 2010)

Rob, Bob, and Blake

Thankyou for the nice compliments...


----------

